# Any EOS 3 or Eos 1v users out there?



## JOHNNY827 (Feb 8, 2012)

Looking to purchase a Canon film camera to use as a second body when shooting high school sports. Currently have a 50D and use the 200 F2.8 and a 300 F4 prime.
Whenever I see these sold as used I rarely see the number of rolls of film that have gone through the camera. Do any EOS 3 or 1V owners out there know if someone besides a Canon Service Center can determine this? Descriptions always seem to only mention cosmetic condition of camera for sale.
I'd hate to buy one used only to find out it's 10 rolls shy of its shutter mechanism limit. I live in NJ so bringing to Canon service is not really a big deal.
Any help would be greatly appreciated as would any other opinions on these 2 cameras.

Thanks.


----------



## usayit (Feb 8, 2012)

I used to shoot with a 1vHS ...  absolutely perfect film camera.   I cant think of one bad thing about it.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm big on film, but _why_ shoot high school sports on 35mm? For decent film and processing, it's prohibitively expensive. unless you want to shoot crap film, it's about $10/roll (portra 800) + 15-$25/roll for decent processing/scanning (NCPS OR RPL) = $0.69-$0.97 every time you hit the shutter. With the motor drive on, 3.6 seconds of shooting a 1V costs you $36....

Shooting at 10fps, imagine having to open the camera up and changing rolls every 3 1/2 seconds. Think about being restricted to black and white if you want to shoot above ISO 800 and rarely being able to get something fit for anything besides a newspaper print.

Film is great, and I encourage _everyone_ to shoot it. But the sidelines is one place where it is completely inappropriate in 2012.


----------



## JOHNNY827 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> I'm big on film, but _why_ shoot high school sports on 35mm? For decent film and processing, it's prohibitively expensive. unless you want to shoot crap film, it's about $10/roll (portra 800) + 15-$25/roll for decent processing/scanning (NCPS OR RPL) = $0.69-$0.97 every time you hit the shutter. With the motor drive on, 3.6 seconds of shooting a 1V costs you $36....
> 
> Shooting at 10fps, imagine having to open the camera up and changing rolls every 3 1/2 seconds. Think about being restricted to black and white if you want to shoot above ISO 800 and rarely being able to get something fit for anything besides a newspaper print.
> 
> Film is great, and I encourage _everyone_ to shoot it. But the sidelines is one place where it is completely inappropriate in 2012.


Thanks to both of you. You make good points about shooting sports with film but this camera would only be a backup.When in the end zone or for closer shots the 200 and 300 primes on a 1.6 crop body just don't cut it and I hate changing lenses so the film camera wouldn't get that much use. I'd have a 28-135 on it.  also want one because I had one in college in the 70s and I think like most others on this site that there is just something about film. I'm leaning toward an EOS 3 for a little more bang for the buck.
Thanks again.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 8, 2012)

Whatever floats your boat man, if you were shooting portraits yeah i'd be like "dump the digital!" (like I did), but...i dunno...


----------



## usayit (Feb 8, 2012)

I've never had the EOS 3 but from what I can tell the main difference between the two is the better build quality of the 1v.  For me, two most important features of the 1v (not sure how it compares to the 3), AF accuracy and Multi-spot metering.   I was sad to see it go, but I needed the cash to fund other things, have other film cameras, and it started to collect dust.

BTW.. you cannot retrieve shutter count BUT it does track roll count.   Found the following from another forum

"Open up the little door on the side of the camera. Hit the... M.Fn. button? until it shows up on the LCD. You should see a little 'ID' icon, a 3 digit number (the roll count), and a blinking 2 digit number. The 2 digit number is a user settable number which you can set with the dial under your index finger."

I had to the same when I sold the camera but the buyer had the procedures...  I don't recall exactly the procedures so I cannot confirm the above.

PS> You get 10fps with the PB-E2 drive booster (comes with the 1vHS).  Its much slower without.   If you get the 1VHS, make sure you get the regular battery grip that goes along with it so you can operate the camera without the booster running the camera on a regular camera battery.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 11, 2012)

usayit said:


> "Open up the little door on the side of the camera. Hit the... M.Fn. button? until it shows up on the LCD. You should see a little 'ID' icon, a 3 digit number (the roll count), and a blinking 2 digit number. The 2 digit number is a user settable number which you can set with the dial under your index finger."


I just tried that on my 1N RS - didn't work, I was hoping it would...  Damnit.  

Oh well.

I assume the 'user settable number' was meant to count how many times the counter had rolled over...?  I can see the need for that with the counter only going up to 999 rolls.


----------

